# fascia replacment under roof shingles



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

i need to replace some fascia the roof has shingles attached to the fascia that hang over like flashing bow can i replace the fascia properly to keep the roof intact


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Call a contractor


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

im a painter working on a house


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Call a carpenter


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha maybe take the board off and replace it. Clearly the paint fumes have gotten to you. 
Calling someone that has been on this forum for a few years an ******* in your 3rd post isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> i need to replace some fascia the roof has shingles attached to the fascia that hang over like flashing bow can i replace the fascia properly to keep the roof intact



Let's start over. Try this *******.

_I need to replace some fascia. The roof has shingles attached to the fascia that hang over like flashing bow. Can I replace the fascia properly to keep the roof intact?_

What is flashing bow?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Robie said:


> What is flashing bow?


Drip edge... Maybe?


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

the shingles are attached to the wood


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

aclark17a said:


> the shingles are attached to the wood


As they should be.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

in other words how to remove shingles and then put them back on


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm not sure you have to remove the shingles. I'm assuming you want to replace the fascia and that fascia has shingles nailed to it.
Take a Stanley Wonder Bar and gently take out the roofing nails. Remove the fascia and voila.


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you trying to say can i replace the fascia while leaving the drip edge flashing in place ?

I would think a painter would have done this before, sure your not a HO ?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

AndyWRS said:


> Are you trying to say can i replace the fascia while leaving the drip edge flashing in place ?
> 
> I would think a painter would have done this before, sure your not a HO ?


I am in fact a homeowner. How did you know?

I replaced 50' of fascia about 2 months ago. I didn't disturb the drip edge. But, if the situation warranted it, I would have replaced the drip edge also.
I really think you should take the first advice given...call a contractor.


----------



## aclark17a (Aug 15, 2013)

o have replaced plenty if fascia the problem here is that the roof shingles are cemented to the front of the old board


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Pop the shingles up with a flat bar


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like a can of worms then, the HO probably needs to call a roofer at this point.


----------



## songwvq (Aug 15, 2013)

im a painter working on a house


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

what is going on in here ??? ?


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

parkers5150 said:


> what is going on in here ??? ?


Well, the shingles shouldn't be fastened, glued or otherwise attached to the fascia board in any fashion. Sounds like a homeowner roof job and now that he's a painter, he wants to know how to otherwise fix his screw up. :blink:


----------

